# Nala - Fahaka Puffer ***Update 01.11.11*** New Pics!



## L!$A

Since the crash I decided to re-post the threads of ben_mbu and my puffers ..

I would like for you all to meet Nala our Fahaka Puffer, she is currently the newest edition to our puffers!
We named her Nala after the Lion King 

She is currently in a 90 gallon all to herself  She was temporarily split with a sting ray, and now she is all alone once again. Which she seems a lot happier 









She's so tiny!!
















When her tank was divided

















Nala burried


----------



## L!$A

Here's some new pics Ben & I took last night


----------



## target

LOL, great pictures. I love the ones where she is looking at the camera. She likes being photographed


----------



## beN

thanks man!... our puffers seem to love when its "photo shoot" time. wait & see the congo next


----------



## L!$A

Haha, yah she's a true model


----------



## `GhostDogg´

She's so cute!!!
I luv the pix where she's buried, they always put a smile on my face.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Ghostdogg, she's been burying herself a lot more lately, I'll see if I can get some pics. 
Sometimes she'll just sprint up to me whenever she see's me hehe.. so I'll have to be very sneaky!


----------



## BullDog

Very cute!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Very Cute! Nice fish!


----------



## L!$A

Thank you


----------



## m_class2g

nice fahaka puffer! how many puffers do you guys have now?

also, what type of sand are you using? is it a heavier type of sand? planning on using sand for my pig nose turtle tank. just looking for a heavier one so it doesnt get sucked into the filter. thanks!


----------



## target

^ If you can find 3m sand, like theirs. Its pretty heavy and doesn't get sucked up


----------



## L!$A

m_class2g said:


> nice fahaka puffer! how many puffers do you guys have now?
> 
> also, what type of sand are you using? is it a heavier type of sand? planning on using sand for my pig nose turtle tank. just looking for a heavier one so it doesnt get sucked into the filter. thanks!


Thanks  We have 4 puffers in total.
As Daniel said.. we are using 3M Colorquartz, S-Grade and it seems to be heavy enough, it doesn't get stuck to our filters that I know of. It is nice and soft though so your FRT would love it


----------



## Diztrbd1

she's cool, Thinking about getting a couple of those figure 8 puffers from IPU myself, really getting a liking for them


----------



## Chris

He is really, really cute. Made me smile.


----------



## L!$A

Diztrbd1 said:


> she's cool, Thinking about getting a couple of those figure 8 puffers from IPU myself, really getting a liking for them


I would suggest you do! Puffers are pretty awesome.



Chris said:


> He is really, really cute. Made me smile.


I agree.. after a hard day it's nice to sit on the couch and watch the fish for a while


----------



## L!$A

More burried pics:


----------



## Guest

beyond adorable ... your pics are so excellent ... i love seeing him buried in the sand ... puffers are awesome


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Hoolagal


----------



## `GhostDogg´

She's so sweet when she's buried.
It's like a kid playing hide & seek.
Does she ever ambush her food when she's buried?


----------



## L!$A

Not that I have seen yet, usually whenever we put food in her tank she is up and ready to strike at it.. she'll just hunt it down before it even gets a chance to see her! lol 

What is your favorite picture of her??


----------



## L!$A

Here's some updated pics of Nala, she is around 3.5-4 inches now.. and her lines are as striking as ever!


----------



## pinkjell

How can you tell if fahaka's are a boy and a girl...??


----------



## L!$A

You can't .. as far as I know lol. We just decided to make her female   
I wish there was a way to tell though!!


----------



## pinkjell

LMAO! Ya, and george looked like a george..so male he is...yours does look femalish though too lol...

good call!


----------



## beN

good pics babe!


----------



## L!$A

pinkjell said:


> LMAO! Ya, and george looked like a george..so male he is...yours does look femalish though too lol...
> 
> good call!


I agree  George is a good name 



ben_mbu said:


> good pics babe!


Thanks hun.. I took them when you went to Nicks


----------



## Gone Fishy

Awesome puffer and pics, Ben and Lisa. As you know you guys inspired me to get a fahaka as well. Funny though, mine is the same size as yours, but to me Nala definitely looks like a girl, but mine seems to look more like a boy...I wonder if this is all in my mind or if fish can have masuline or feminine looks? Anyway, can't wait for the two of you to come over and check HIM out, LOL.

Lance


----------



## pinkjell

I find it interesting too that i never considered george to be a girl...i tried googling fahaka's to see how you can tell if they are a boy or girl, but havent found anything yet...but im going to keep looking. Im so curious now...


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Lance we definitely have to come over to both of your houses to check out your fahakas


----------



## snow

Your puffer is looking good. Looks bigger than 4".


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

i would say the only way you could maybe tell. if it male our female is the females are full of eggs so they are fatter if that's true our not . but if there were more to see when there big size and see alot of them together maybe you could tell


----------



## jam

that is one good looking fahaka, lots of red ....how big is your fahaka now?


----------



## beN

i need to update this thread. 

i will be posting pics soon..

she is huge !!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

do it stop at your buds too


----------



## BubbaGump_59

great puffer!!! love the pics!


----------



## beN

here's an update of Nala the Fahaka Puffer...

she is about 10-12inch's...

such a character


----------



## jam

beautiful fahaka so much red in its lines


----------



## beN

thanks man!

pure beast she is..5-6prawns or 6 clams..shes a hog man! haha


----------



## cowis

lovly fish ben! shes awsome.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

how big is she now so many stripes very nice looking puffer . i should post some pics of paddy jr the mbu . put a puffer back in the tank sense paddy the fahaka died from july 30th. i get the mbu my 2 year old kid is like paddy paddy paddy so i was like ok paddy jr LOL


----------



## beN

thanks Johnny!

fed her a huge crayfish tonight..the damn cray tried to go for the eye!!


----------



## thefishwife

Wow what a beautiful fish.


----------



## beN

thanks "thefishwife"...

she is like having another dog around the house..very interactive.


----------



## thefishwife

I bet she is quite the character as well!!!


----------



## L!$A

Some more pics of Nala 










Close ups 

















Another tank shot


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

tank is lookin good lets see some more pics


----------



## beN

thanks babe for posting !!!!

enjoy the photos everyone!


----------



## shaystar

I love your pics!! the one of the puffer burried in the sand is uber cute!!


----------



## L!$A

Thanks!  She has grown quite a bit since then lol


----------



## LikeItLow

shaystar said:


> I love your pics!! the one of the puffer burried in the sand is uber cute!!


x2!

how agressive is she now that shes that big? also does she sill burry herself?


----------



## beN

hey kyle,

she is aggressive towards the geo's if she doesn't eat.

i have lost one this year. she is probably half grown now.

but most of the time she hangs out in her corner until around dinner time .

she did bury herself but recently no. I think it has something to do with the amount of 

sand i have in the tank. but im worried about the weight. i wouldn't want the bottom to 

fall out. *knock on wood* !!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

not even close to half size . they get way bigger dude


----------



## beN

18inches max size??

she is about 11-12inches now..

that one @ the aquarium is full grown for sure. 

its been a while since ive been there, how big you figure he/she is ??


----------



## beN

wow she was small back then . lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

beN said:


> 18inches max size??
> 
> she is about 11-12inches now..
> 
> that one @ the aquarium is full grown for sure.
> 
> its been a while since ive been there, how big you figure he/she is ??


i would say 20 our so


----------



## Hannah<3puffers

OMG your puffer is lush! I have a 24 litre tank which I'm putting dwarf puffers(tropical) in once my baby guppies are big enough to go in the big tank(111litres). I have loads of guppies now but I'm only keeping the first thirty I'm leaving the others in the big tank and the ones that survive I will sell! But I am bussing when I move the guppies to get my puffers!


----------

